# Argoflex



## Mike Drone (Jul 17, 2020)

My son (16yr old) came back from his 10 day cabin trip in Colorado tonight and surprised me with this argoflex camera.  One more to the collection.  Anyone have some 620 I can borrow...  =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 17, 2020)

You must have some collection now.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 17, 2020)

Time to reload some 120 onto a 620 reel and have fun.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 17, 2020)

Space Face said:


> You must have some collection now.



Unfortunately the collection is pretty embarrassing compared to some of the mentors on this forum.


----------



## compur (Jul 17, 2020)

That looks like an Argoflex Model E. Most of them take either 620 or 120 film.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2020)

I had a 1940 Argoflex when I was in 7th grade...1975 i think it was. F/4.5 lens. Top speed 1/200 second, uncoated lenses.


----------

